
Ask HN: How do you store your programming notes? - jbernardo95
Hi !<p>I was wondering how you store your programming notes ?<p>By programming notes I mean, useful terminal commands, how to notes like how to do a backup of MySQL version x, data structures descriptions, computer science concepts, documentation links, etc ...<p>I currently have a programming notes folder in my Apple Notes app, where I store all my programming notes. But they are getting pretty big and I was thinking in moving them to another storage format, easier to change, keep track and consume.<p>I was thinking in creating a git repo with a bunch of .md files, and use some sort of markdown to html converter so that the notes were easier to read. I also thought of using Dropbox Paper, Evernote or even LaTeX. But the repo with .md files seems to be the best for me.<p>What do you think about this ? Do you use programming notes ? How do you store them ?<p>Thank you !
======
grawprog
I have folders separated by language or concept and then category. I've got
sections for books and other learning stuff, my own notes and small libraries
and stuff and one for bigger projects. I symlink my own libraries I use in
different projects into a central lib folder in each language's folder.

It's not the most organized bur it works for me.

------
ddavis
I have a directory of .org files sitting in Dropbox. I occasionally export
them to html pages. I’ve been meaning to organized it and turn it into a git
repo since GitHub renders org mode.

------
boysabr3
I use a public GitHub repo

------
weishan
i use treepad to store them.

